# 30 second advance, 8 second rewind ?



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

All,

Loyal TIVO owner since my series 1, love the 30 second advance and 8 second rewind. Obviously streaming is different than a DVR, but do the 30 second advance and 8 second rewind somehow work with the streaming sites ?

And if not, as I expect they wouldn't, what about if I am watching a MP4 with the MX player ?

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## Rodney (Jan 26, 2002)

I think it may depend on the app you run on the TiVo Stream, but with Sling I get a 30 second advance and a 10 second rewind.


----------

